#   nagoya na-771

## usup

.          ,  70        2,       433 ,          ?   ?

----------


## RAMZAJ

?      MFJ-259-269 //

----------


## DerBear

,    .     0-   . ..     ,    .

----------


## DerBear

.

----------


## RAMZAJ

.Rh-771   Ra-771       145.3    !!     141  143 .         ...       !       RA-773 - 27c    .. 3      ..(     145.3  ) 433    ..     .

----------


## Explorer

SW-102.  swr  1.34   163  1.96   476.

----------


## ua3lls

.  - *Feature Tech AW07A.*

----------


## DL8RCB

> 380.  2015- - 365.


,     (   ) 
 ,     437   ,    145     ,  435

----------

UN8FR

----------


## R0SBD

1,5,      .      : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-aH8eVl6JE  ,      ,     ,      .           ,     .     ,    ,  .    ,   ...   ,        na-771: http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1025354 (9 ,   81)

*  36 ():*

     : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii-cgShYERA

----------


## R0SBD

.    ,      nagoya  .




> ,     437   ,    145     ,  435


   ,   .          (  6 ),      (50   145 ),        .         -      ( 3)  17  (  435 ).     3     (    .   ).       . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...a-na-771/page3  (27 ).

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


   !
  ,   "   ", 
  "  "      ,             




> 


  :Razz: ,       NWT      ,

----------


## ua3lls

> Retevis RHD-771.


 .  : 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1382338

----------

UN8FR

----------


## UN8FR

Nagoya NA-771.
    144.600       ,      .
, Baofeng     145.    , Nagoya  Retevis     - .  SWR .
 ,    (  China       ).     SWR       :Smile: 
  : http://www.ebay.com/itm/112253803427

----------

ua3lls

----------


## ra9dm

> Bao   !


      ???

----------


## UN8FR

Baofeng UV5-RE,  .  25$ .  .    - 8 .
   ! SWR = 1.5.   Baofeng            :(
        SWR = 2.        ?    .
   Nagoya     ,    ...    ?
 432     ,  3 ...
  - NISSEI RS-40.

----------


## UN8FR

.

----------


## alex_m

Retevis RHD-771,  : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High...438261791.html
     .

 145    ...  3.5-4.5


        (   )    ,     .   ,   3.5  .      ,     11.

 430  ,  1.5-2

        1.3  145  440.

   retevis.com,            145.
  ...


   Storm 777  : https://radioprofi.com.ua/shop/576/d...nna-dlja-racii

   , .                .  ,     ,   - .        - ...  ,    .       .     .     .    -  ,      : https://radioprofi.com.ua/forum/7-678-1
      Storm...     Storm...  :Confused:

----------

ua3lls

----------


## alex_m

*ua3lls*,        ,       .   -            .       - .        , ..       .
    ,   ,         :Smile:

----------

RXDX

----------


## DL8RCB

> ""


     ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


,   :
     ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


  ,  ,       
 ,      NWT    ,         .



> 


    ( ""     )

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## RN4AQ

> .


         ,     ,         . ,            .    :               .      .  :  ,   : ,   : , : .            .   .    .

----------


## TA1LC

.

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


   :  ""

----------


## UR6EF

.     .    .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 70 ,   2 
:
    "  "?

 ,   ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

NanoVNA V2   SMA-BNC,       ,   .  70    ,  2   .     1.5     .    ,    ...

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*I-Denis*,   ,        .        "".        438.800/ 431.200  2.5 ,    ,       45 ,       130 .       ,      .    ,    .  2     5   .  2    25 - 30  ,   .

----------


## UN-NS

.        ,     ?  100  ? .        10.

----------


## I-Denis

:Smile: 
       -

----------

Vladimir-dl7pga

----------

